# Prime Black 3 Review & Speed Test Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had a chance to put some arrows through the new Prime Black 3 and thought I'd share my first impressions of this hunting bow with you - along with a speed test after running it through the Competition Archery Pro Chrono DLX.

The Black 3 looks very similar to the Prime CT3 we tested last year and the specs are pretty much identical. However, the big difference is the new rotating draw length modules on the Black 3. Rather than getting new cams if you need to change your draw length, you can now move the draw length module across the entire draw length range.

So far I am enjoying shooting the Black 3 quite a bit more than the CT3. First, it tuned up incredibly easily. Second, I am shooting it really well...at least for me. While I liked the CT3 (next level fit and finish), I just never got as comfortable with it as I had some other Prime bows. The Black 3, on the other hand, has been outstanding from the word go. The only real issue I'm having is a bit more vibration after the shot than I'm used to from Prime bows. I will try and address that before the final, long-term review later this year.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR_A5GqkxpA


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

Great review Lucas! How do you think the Black 3 compares to the VXR 31.5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capu (Aug 8, 2019)

thanks for the information! i learned a lot from watching this review as i don't often use compounds haha


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

bhollar said:


> Great review Lucas! How do you think the Black 3 compares to the VXR 31.5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm planning on doing a head-to-head video on this after the ATA Show.

The VXR is definitely quieter and has less vibration - but Mathews bows since the Triax came out are quieter than anything I've ever shot before. Both shoot great, as you would expect, but I'd say I'm a bit more comfortable with the Black 3 in my hands so far. For whatever reason, that bow just fits me.

Both tuned up with no major issues, though I haven't played with broadheads yet. I'll need to shoot them back-to-back to compare draw cycles - but I can say both are smooth. I've shot some Primes with a little dump into the valley, but the Black 3 is smooth right to the wall - much like recent Mathews bows. 

The Prime gives you the advantage of playing with your holding weight and valley thanks to the sliding draw stops...that's a big plus for me. That said, I'm a fan of how the VXR models feel at full draw anyway. But if you aren't, being able to make small changes to the draw stops is a great tool.


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

AT Video said:


> I'm planning on doing a head-to-head video on this after the ATA Show.
> 
> The VXR is definitely quieter and has less vibration - but Mathews bows since the Triax came out are quieter than anything I've ever shot before. Both shoot great, as you would expect, but I'd say I'm a bit more comfortable with the Black 3 in my hands so far. For whatever reason, that bow just fits me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth explanation! My local dealer had both Mathews and Prime, I will be going to shoot them side by side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg83500 (Nov 24, 2004)

I really want to get the Black 3 as well, or the Black 5, but I also found the Vibration to be quite high. Quite a bit more than even the Black 1. I really like everything else about it though. Have you tried string leeches or any other dampening?


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I just received my black 5, and although the vibe is very very minimal to me, but I believe it’s from the “ dampeners” on the cable guard. As if you flick them, pluck them what ever you want to call it, you can repeat that “ vibe “. I am just getting mine set up this week end and the arrow rest does not clear the bottom dampener, but puts it in a bind. And the vibe is less, so I believe that’s it. I may end up cutting the dampeners off the cable guard. Or trying to take the metal things out of it, just thought of that.


----------



## Sled (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucas Cooney said:


> The only real issue I'm having is a bit more vibration after the shot than I'm used to from Prime bows. I will try and address that before the final, long-term review later this year.


any updates on the vibration issue? so far it's the only thing keeping me for purchasing one.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

I’ve had one for a couple months now.

No vibe whatsover, and actually just quieted the thing down further with a monkey tail on each of the payouts, and 2” from each yoke.

My recipe in total:
-Hi Tek string stop
-Bee Stinger 15” Microhex Counterslide on a dovetail mount.
-Two monkey tails, as described above.m (not pictured)
-also had to add a couple little rubber strips on my Tight Spot 7, where arrows #6 and #7 make contact with the quiver bracket, as it’s been SUPER BUZZY from the start.

Shooting today with the quiver in place, and it’s now on par with everything else out there, IMO.







.


----------

